# Lever Gun for Bear



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

Anyone have an opinion on a choice for a lever action rifle for bear? I want to use the same gun for both deer and bear, but I want a lever action.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

yoopertoo said:


> Anyone have an opinion on a choice for a lever action rifle for bear? I want to use the same gun for both deer and bear, but I want a lever action.


I love my good ol' Win 94 30-30 and have killed deer and bear with it. It's plenty enough firepower to put down a Michigan black bear no problem. Good Luck!


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

I guess I'm biased but I like the Marlin 336 alot. I have a .35 that I used
bear hunting last year and it's just a sweet little gun. If you need a little more umph than a .35 or 30-30 you can go .444, .450 or .45-70.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Marlin makes a 336 in 35 Remington still right? A little more punch than a 30-30 and plenty for Michigan hunting ranges. 

If it was just deer, 30-30 no question, but after getting my first bear this year, I saw how they are put together. A little tougher than a deer IMHO.


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

Yes, you still can get a 336 in a 35 Rem. I like the Marlins a lot, too.


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

If you're confident with a 30-30, then the Model 94 Winchester (but also available in other calibers), Marlin is also a good choice, but I think Browning still makes a lever action - the BLR 81 comes in many different calibers, including more popular calibers (e.g., 30-06, .308, .270, etc.) - my father has one in a .308 and it's a great gun.


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Savage 99 in .308 or .300 savage.


----------



## GrouseBuster (Apr 18, 2004)

I enjoy my Marlin '94 44 mag a bunch but it's hard to ignore the classic 30-30. The 44 mag with HC Buffalo Bore ammo is plenty for BB. Jays in Gaylord has a few Marlins in 35 Remington. I hear they do really well with the new lever revolution ammo but I like the 336 SS in 30-30 better. Marlin is hard to beat for the $$ and they are easy to work on, replace the trigger and remove the cross bolt safety etc. If you want a scope IMO Marlin is the only way to fly. Still for bear the 444 Marlin and 45-70 offer a lot of appeal, and recoil. :lol:


----------



## stick bow (Jan 3, 2004)

Dave,

I just got a Marlin lever gun in 45/70, What a cool popper. Stop in this weekend and you can try her out.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Marlin 1895 Guide Gun in .45-70 or .450 Marlin.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

My Guide Gun in 45/70 could not be beat for what you want. It drops deer without a lot of meat damage - my 400 gr Speers would drive right thru a large Bear no problem. If 120 yards is an OK limit then the 'Government' cartridge is a world beater. Short bbl Guide gun is a perfect tree stand or 'pop-up' blind rifle.











I would not pick the 45/70 unless you handload though -
2nd choice would be a Savage or Browning Lever in .308 or any model in .35 Whelen.


----------



## GrouseBuster (Apr 18, 2004)

Why not a 45-70 unless you handload?? Just curious. There is a LOT of HP premium ammo out there. Buffalo Bore, Garret etc. Not cheap but I doubt I could load to the same specs as BB or Garret without a lot of expense working up a good load. 
Steve, Sounds great. We'll have to try to get together over the next few weeks and break out the lever guns.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Is what I use. Flat knocks em right down. Use my own 300 gr. handloads. If you don't handload Buffalo Bore makes a load for it. The Cor-Bon 265 gr. is a nice load also. I stay away from the Remington 240 gr. loads. They don't shoot well in my model 94, but do in my brothers older Marlin w/micro groove barrel. The cartridge is outstanding for deer in any load.


----------



## zeronine (Nov 25, 2005)

I have a Savage model 99 in .300 Savage that has killed one bear and plenty of whitetail.

I also have a Winchester model 94 in .32 WinSPCL (made in 1931 - has family heritage) that has killed countless of both.

I love that little old school 94 - small, light, agile and has a nice peep sight rear on it. That thing is astonishingly accurate at 100 yards - it probably holds 2 to 3 minutes from the sand bags.


----------



## smacarac (Dec 13, 2004)

have one made in 1980 tasco scope on top shot 8 times got it from a buddys dad with the orginal boxes of shells this is a true bear gun atleast that was the marlin intent. i use my 338 featherweight winnylove that gun .So the marlin sets in the safe and has for 4 yrs .


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Zeronine-the rifle will hold much better that 2-3".


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

GrouseBuster said:


> Why not a 45-70 unless you handload?? Just curious. There is a LOT of HP premium ammo out there. Buffalo Bore, Garret etc. Not cheap but I doubt I could load to the same specs as BB or Garret without a lot of expense working up a good load.


'Not Cheap' is what I meant. You don't have to match the Garett velocity; I load to ~1700 fps with Varget powder and Speer 400 gr bullets. More than enough for deer and bear out to 100+ yards.

Just that handloading gives you far more flexibility vs factory loads [if you can find them in stock.]


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Browning BLR in .308.


----------



## Utahan (Mar 28, 2000)

I took my bear with my marlin 1895 ss. The 45-70 really did a good job on my bear, even without me making the perfect shot placement. I hit it high and back and the bear went less then 70 yards. 

I am shooting under an inch group at 100 yards with both my cowboy PMC loads shooting 405g or with winchester jhp 350's.

I am planning on this gun being my 150 yard and under gun this deer season. And I am totally planning on it being my gun in 3 years when I go for bear again.

Troy


----------



## Old Shortstop (Jun 6, 2006)

I love my Marlin Guide Gun in 45/70! I shot my bear with it and the performance was unreal. The bear was only about 200 lbs. but only went 15 yards before piling into a tree. I use 400 grain Barnes Original bullets and the knock down power was impressive. 

Dave


----------

